# موسوعة قائمة الفلاسفة " متجدد "



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

أنتو أحبتي شجعتوني أنو أحكي اليوم عن قائمة الفلاسفة لما وجدت من حب عندكم 
اسمحولي ابد أ ..وما منعرف اذا رح يجي منه بالامتحان ههههههههههههههههههه​ 
جون فون نيومان ​ 
*جون فون نيومان* (28 ديسمبر1903 - 8 فبراير1957) (بالإنجليزية: John vo n Neumann‏) هو رياضيأمريكيهنغاري المولد، قدم مساهمات واسعة وهامة في كثير من المجالات، ويعتبر من أعم علماء الرياضيات في التاريخ الحديث






​ 
حياته
جون فون نيومان ولد في بودابست هنغاريا 28 ديسمبر 1903م ، وهو الأخ الأكبر من بين ثلاثة أشقاء أظهر جون مواهبه وقدراته في اللغات والرياضيات، فقام والده بإستجار مدرسين لإعطائه دروس متقدمة في المناطق التي عرضها عليها كفاءة عالية، وفي عام1925حصل على الدكتوراه في الرياضيات من جامعة بودابست، وفي عام 1930 هاجر جون نيومان ووالدته وأشقائه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهناك دعي إلى جامعة برنستون، وكان واحد من الأربعة آلبرت آينشتاينوكورت غودل الذين اختيروا أعضاء هيئة التدريس في معهد الدراسات المتقدمة حيث مكث هناك أستاذاً للرياضيات حتى وفاته. وقد تزوج جون مرتين في حياته وأنجب ابنة واحدة، وفي عام 1955م تم تشخيص جون فون على أنه مصاب بسرطان البنكرياس ويعتقد سبب ذلك هو تعرضه للإشعاعات أثناء مرقبته للاختبارات في موقع لوس الومس، وقد توفي بعد عام ونصف 1957. وقد كتب جون فون نيومان خلال حياته 150 ورقة منشورة تتناول مواضيع في الرياضيات البحتةوالرياضيات التطبيقيةوالفيزياء.​ 





​ 



إسهاماته

*المنطق ووضع النظرية*​
*ميكانيكا الكم*​
قام بتطوير نظرية المؤثر​
*نظرية اللعبة* له تطبيقات مهمة للغاية في الاقتصاد​
*الأسلحة النووية*​
كان واحد من العلماء المشاركين في مشروع مانهاتن.​
*علوم الكومبيوتر*​
وضع معمارية للحساب بالحواسب الرقمية، وقوامها خمسة عناصر أساسية تؤمن له أداء متعدد الأغراض، هذه العناصر هي وحدة الحساب، ووحدة المنطق، ووحدة التحكم، ووحدة الذاكرة، ووحدة الإدخال، ووحدة الإخراج، كما رأى أن يعمل الحاسوب باللغة الثنائية، وجميع الحواسيب المستخدمة حاليا تعمل وفق هذا التصميم​





​ 
السياسة والشؤون الاجتماعية
كان طوال حياته يكن التقدير والاحترام لرجال الحكومة والقادمة، هذا ما كان يتعارض كثيراً مع تواجهاته العلمية ،وهذا أيضاً ما أدى بها خدمة الحكومة في مشروع مانهاتن. شخصيته كان يتمتع بحس فكاهة عالي، ويحب الأكل والشرب كثيراً.​ 
الأسلحة النووية.​ 

ابتداء من أواخر 1930 ، فون نيومان بدأ يأخذ المزيد من الاهتمام في الرياضيات التطبيقية (على العكس بالنسبة للرياضيات البحتة ). و على وجه الخصوص , فهو كان قد إكتسب خبرة فى ظاهرة الإنفجارات ,التى لايستطيع عمل نماذج رياضية لها. وقاده ذلك الى عقد الكثير من الإستفسارات أو الإستشارات العسكرية, أساسا, في المقام الأول لسلاح البحرية , الأمر الذي أدى بدوره إلى مشاركته في مشروع مانهاتن . وتضمنت مشاركتة الرحلات بالقطار إلى موقع المشروع للأبحاث السرية فى لوس آلاموس فى نيو ميكسيكو.[1]
كانت مساهمة ڤون نيومان الرئيسية لصنع قنبلة نووية في حد ذاتها عن مفهوم وتصميم العدسات عدسات متفجرة المطلوبة لضغط المركز الداخلى للبلوتونيوم فى أداة إختبار الثالوث وسلاح " الرجل السمين " الذى ألقى فيما بعد فوق ناجازاكى. وبينما فون نيومان لم يكن أصل هذا ""implosion concept, فقد كان واحدا من من أشد أنصار الإستمرار, مشجعا لإستمرار التطوير ومعاكسا لرغبات كل أقرانه ,الذين رأو أن هذا التصميم لن يعمل . وكان نظام تصميم العدسات قد إكتمل تماما فى يوليو عام 1944 . في زيارة للوس الاموس في سبتمبر 1944 ،أظهر ڤون نيومان فكرة ان زيادة الضغط, من الصدمة الإنعكاسية التى يحدثها الإنفجار من أهداف صلبة كان أكبر مما كان يعتقد من زاوية حال حدوث صدمة الموجة ,وكانت موجة الصدمة بين نحو 90 درجة ، وبين درج محدودة أدنى. ونتيجة لذلك ، تقرر أن فعالية القنبلة الذرية سوف تتعزز مع تفجيرها عدة كيلومترات فوق الهدف, بدلا من تفجيرها على الأرض.[1]
ابتداء من ربيع عام 1945 ، ومع أربعة آخرين من العلماء وأطقم العسكريين المختلفين , وكان فون نيومان مشمولا من ضمن لجنة إختيار أهداف المدن اليابانية و هيروشيما و ناجازاكى ك أول أهداف قصفت بالقنبلة الدرية . فون نيومان اشرف على العمليات الحسابية المتعلقة بالحجم المتوقع للقنبلة و الانفجارات ، و تقدير عدد القتلى ، والمسافة فوق الأرض التي ينبغى إسقاط القنبلة منها ​ 




​ 





التكريم

تسمية جائزة باسمه (جائزة فون نيومان من معهد بحوث العمليات والعلوم الإدارية)​
وسام جون فون نيومان ويعطى للذين قدموا إنجازات بارزة في علوم الكومبيوتر​
تسمية حفرة في القمر باسمه​
إعطائه الوسام الرئاسي للحرية من قبل الرئيس داويت إيزنهاور​
http://ar.wikipedia.org

ومن مصدر آخر 
http://www.marefa.org/​


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

*طاليس* (في اليونانية: Θαλης) *من مليتوس* 635 ق.م.-543 ق.م. يعرف أيضا بتالس المليسي، أحد فلاسفةالإغريق قبل سقراط وواحد من حكماء الإغريق السبعة، يعتبره العديد الفيلسوف الأول في الثقافة اليونانية وأبو العلوم. عاش طاليس في مدينة مليتوس في أيونيا، بغرب تركيا.​ 

*



*

*فلسفته*

· الفيلسوف الموحّد: يذكر عنه من ناحية الفلسفة الإلهية أنه كان يقول بإله واحد، وأن هذا الإله مختلف عن الإنسان، وأن صفات الله ليست تلك الصفات التي ينسبها الشعراء إلى الآلهة، فإن هذه الصفات صفات إنسانية خالصة.((فلسفة منطقية))فالله لا نواقص في ذاته حيث لم يلد ولم يولد ولا يموت ولا كالبشر يبدأ وجودهم في لحظة بل هو موجود مند الأزل (اللابداية).​*اعماله*

من اعمال طاليس المشهورة في يومنا هدا هي خاصية طاليس أو مبرهنة طاليس التي تقول مستقيمين محتلفين d h يتقاطعان في نقطة وحيدة a والn m نقطتان تنتميان إلى h و c b تنتميان إلى d ادا كان (mb)يوازي (nc) فأن ab/ac=am/an=bm/nc ولا زالت هده المبرهنة تستعمل إلى اليوم لقياس الاطوال​


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

*أناكسيماندر* (باليونانية : Ἀναξίμανδρος) ـ(610 ق.م, 546 ق.م). كان من فلاسفة ما قبل سقراط وعاش في ميليتوس. إحدى مدائن أيونيا. انتمى إلى المدرسة الميليسية وتلقّى تعاليم أستاذه طاليس . وخلّفه وأصبح الأستاذ الثاني لهذه المدرسة حيث جعل أناكزيمينيسوبايثوغراس من تلامذته.
القليل من كتاباته وحياته معروف اليوم. ووفقاً للوثائق التاريخية المتاحة. فإنه أول فيلسوف يدوّن فلسفته. بالرغم من أن مسودة واحدة فقط من أعماله هي التي نجت.
أناكسيماندر كان من أوائل الفلاسفة الإغريق الذين ظهروا في بداية العصر المحوري, الفترة من 700 ق.م إلى 200 ق.م. حين ظهر كذلك مفكرون ثوريون في الصين, الهند, إيران ,الشرق الأدنى واليونان القديمة. كان نصيراً مبكراّ للعلم وحاول ملاحظة وشرح جوانب الكون المختلفة. مع اهتمام خاص بأصولها, حيث قال أن الطبيعة تحكمها القوانين. تماماً مثل المجتمعات البشرية. وأن أي شيء يهدد توازنها لا يدوم طويلاً. في مجال الفلك , حاول وصف علاقات الأجرام السماوية بالأرض. في الفيزياء, أقر بأن اللانهائي هو أصل كل الأشياء. ومعرفته بالهندسة أتاحت له أن يقدم المزولة لأول مرة إلى العالم الإغريقي. وصنع خريطة للعالم تتفق إلى حد كبير مع المقاييس الجغرافية المتقدمة. كما كان منخرطاً في الميدان السياسي لمدينة ميليتوس وأُرسل كحاكم إلى أحد مستعمراتها.
وبإعلانه أن القوى الفيزيائية وليست القوى الخارقة هي التي تصنع النظام في الطبيعة. يعتبر أناكسيماندر أول عالم حقيقي. كما يعتبر أول من استخدم التجريب العلمي​ 





سيرة ذاتية
أناكسيماندر, ابن براكيادس . وُلد في ميليتوس خلال العام الثالث من الأولمبياد الثانية والأربعين (610 ق.م). وفقاً لأبولّودوروس. كان أناكسيماندر في الرابعة والستين خلال السنة الثانية من الأولمبياد الخامسة والثمانين. (547-546 ق.م). ومات بعدها بوقت قصير. وضع خط زمني لأعماله يعد مستحيلاً الآن. حيث لا توجد وثائق تقدم معلومات زمنية. ثيميستيوس, خطابي بيزنطي من القرن الرابع, يشير إلى أن أناكسيماندر كان أول اغريقي معروف ينشر عملاً عن الطبيعة. لهذا تكون نصوصه أول ما كُتب من النثر. على الأقل في العالم الغربي. مع مجيء زمن أفلاطونوأرسطو. أعماله كانت قد نسيت تقريباً.خليفته ثيوفراستوس هو من نقل لنا المعلومات الشحيحة التي بقت. لكننا نعلم من أرسطو أن طاليس الذي كان أيضاً من ميليتوس يسبق أناكسيماندر. ويثور جدل إن كان طاليس هو أستاذ أناكسيماندر فعلاً لكن لا شك أن الأخير قد تأثر بنظرية الأول عن الماء. (كل شيء بطريقة أو بأخرى مشتق من الماء). ولكن الشيء المتفق عليه أن أناكسيماندر كان ينتمي إلى المدرسة المونيّة التي بدأت بطاليس في ميليتوس مروراً بأناكسيماندر وانتهت بأناكزيمينيس. الخطابي الروماني آيليانس يصوّره كحاكم لمستعمرة ميليسية على ساحل البحر الأسود. يُذكر أن الأطفال كانوا يسخرون من غناء أناكسيماندر, وقال الأخير أن عليه أن يتعلم الغناء بشكل أفضل لأجلهم.​*نظرياته*

*اللانهائي*

يرجع أول استخدام لكلمة (لانهائي / ἄπειρον) إلى أناكسيماندر. وكان أول من يوظّف كلمة (أصل الأشياء \ἀρχή) في سياق فلسفي. وبالنسبة له كانت مجرد نقطة زمنية. وأصل ينشأ عنه أي شيء آخر قد يكون. أرسطو يذكر في كتاب الميتافيزيقا أن فلاسفة ما قبل سقراط كانوا يبحثون عن العنصر الذي يدخل في تكوين كل الأشياء. بينما يقول طاليس أنه الماء ويقول أناكزيمينيس أنه الهواء, فإن أناكسيماندر فهم أن البداية كانت كتلة لانهائية وغير محدودة . لم تكن تخضع للتقادم أو التلاشي والتي حوت عناصر أولية اشتُق منها كل شيء نراه الآن. وقد وضع هذه النظرية كرد على نظرية أستاذه طاليس بشأن أن الماء هو أصل الأشياء.
بالنسبة لأناكسيماندر, فإن هذا العنصر الأصيل لا يمكن تحديده مثل الماء في نظرية طاليس, وليس شيئاً وسطاً بين الماء والهواء, أو الهواءوالنار, هو أغلظ من الهواء والنار وأكثر ثباتاً من الماء والأرض, حيث يدعي أناكسيماندر أن الماء لا يستطيع أن يضم كل التناقضات الموجودة في الطبيعة. مثلاً: الماء يكون سائلاً فحسب ولا يمكن له أن يصبح جافاً. هكذا فلا يمكن له أن يكون المادة الأولية. ولا أي من هذه العناصر الأخرى المذكورة. ويعتقد أن اللانهائي هو مادة تستطيع أن تضم كل تلك التناقضات بالرغم من أنها مجهولة كلياً بالنسبة لنا.
يشرح أناكسيماندر كيف تكونت العناصر الأربعة للفيزياء القديمة ( الماء, الأرض , الهواء, النار), وكيف تكونت الأرض وكائناتها من خلال تفاعلاتهم معاً. ويعتقد بأن الكون نشأ نتيجة لانفصال كل التناقضات التي يحويها العنصر الأول عن بعضها البعض. وأن كل الأشياء الميتة تعود إلى ذلك العنصر الذي أتت منه (اللانهائي).​*العلوم الكونية*

أناكسيماندر كتب أقدم نص نثري يصف الكون وأصل الحياة, لهذا فإنه يلقب عادة بأبي العلوم الكونية. ومؤسس علم الفلك. لكن بلوتارك يقول بأنه أظهر الأجرام السماوية ككائنات حية. يرى أناكسيماندر أن الأرض تطفو في مركز اللانهاية لا يدعمها شيء. وهي تبقى في المكان ذاته نظراً لحياديتها. هذه النظرية تتفوق على نظرية طاليس, الذي ادّعى أن العالم يطفو فوق الماء. هكذا فإنه لا يفسر ما الذي يحتوي الماء ؟ , لكن أناكسيماندر بنظريته عن اللانهائي يقدم تفسيراً لما يحتوي كل هذا.
في الأصل حين انفصل الساخن عن البارد, ظهرت كرة من النار وأحاطت بالأرض ثم انقسمت لتكون بقية الكون. مشكّلة عجلات مفرغة ومملوءة بالنار, بثقوب في المركز مثل ثقوب الناي, هكذا فإن الشمس هي النار التي يمكن أن يراها المرء عبر ثقب بنفس حجم الأرض في أبعد عجلة نارية. هكذا فإن الكسوف ينشأ من انسداد هذا الثقب. قطر العجلة الشمسية هو 27 أو 28 أمثال قطر عجلة الأرض. وعجلة القمر 18 أمثال عجلة الأرض (والتي يعتقد أن نارها أقل). كما أن ثقب هذه العجلة يتغير شكله (مفسراً منازل القمر).
أناكسيماندر كان أول فلكي ينظر للشمس ككتلة هائلة. وكنتيجة, أول من يلاحظ كم هي بعيدة عن الأرض. وأول من يقدم نظاماً كونياً أجرامه السماوية تقع على مسافات مختلفة. وهكذا فأنه من المعتقد أنه كان أول من يفسر الفصول الأربعة بناء على حركة الأرض بالنسبة للأجسام الأخرى وكذلك الكسوف والخسوف.​*العوالم المتعددة*

أناكسيماندر تكهّن بتعددية الأكوان. حيث افترض أن العوالم تظهر ثم تختفي لوقت من الزمن, وأن بعضها يولد في حين ينتهي الآخر, وأن هذه الحركة أبدية. خلاف أفلاظون وأرسطو الذين افترضا وجود عالم واحد فقط.​*أصل البشر*

يقول أناكسيماندر أن الحيوانات خرجت من البحر منذ زمن بعيد. وأن الحيوانات الأولى ولدت داخل لحاءشوكي, وبتقدمها في السن فإن هذا اللحاء يجف ويتحطم, وبعد انقشاع الرطوبة القديمة, تكونت الأرض الجافة , ومن هنا ظهر البشر, حيث يقول بمزيد من التفصيل : أن البشر الأوائل عاشوا داخل حيوانات سمكية, وأن جفاف البسيطة ساعد هؤلاء البشر على الخروج والعيش مستقلين. حيث لم يستطع البشر في البداية التكيف مع ظروف ومناخ الأرض.​*اسهامات أخرى*

*رسم الخرائط*

يسود اعتقاد قديم أن أناكسيماندر هو أول من نشر خريطة للعالم. حيث رُسمت الخرائط قديماً في مصر,ليديا , الشرق الأوسطوبابل لبيان الطرق والمدن والحدود والمعالم الجيولوجية, لكن ابتكار أناكسيماندر يكمن في كونه رسم العالم كله. (أو ما كان معروفاً في ذلك الوقت بالنسبة للأغريق). قد تكون الأسباب وراء رسم خريطة كهذه هي تحسين طرق الملاحة بين مستعمرات ميليتوس والمستعمرات الأخرى حول البحر المتوسطوالبحر الأسود, وربما استخدمها طاليس لاقناع المدن الأيونية بالانضمام إلى اتحاد يدرأ الخطر الميدي. وربما لمجرد أن تمثيل الكون بواسطة خريطة يعد انجازاً فلسفياً.
في هذه الخريطة قد تكون دلفي هي المركز, لكنها كذلك قد تكون أقرب إلى ميليتوس حسب اعتقادات هذا الزمان, وبحر إيجة بالقرب من مركز الخريطة تحيط به ثلاث قارات, يفصل بينهن البحر, أوروبا يحدها من الجنوب البحر المتوسط ويفصلها عن آسيا البحر الأسود, وبحيرة مايوتيس. ويجري النيل في الجنوب عبر المحيط ويفصل ليبيا (اسم المكان الذي يعرف الآن بقارة أفريقيا) عن آسيا.​*المزولة*

اهتم أناكسيماندر بقياس الزمن وقدّم المزولة إلى العالم الإغريقي, وهي في ذلك الوقت عبارة عن قطب رأسي مثبت على قاعدة أفقية, ووضعية الظل على القاعدة تحدد الزمن, على أن اختراع المزولة لا يرجع إلى أناكسيماندر, وكذلك تقسيم اليوم إلى 12 جزء, والذي أتى من البابليين, ووفقاً لهيرودوت ,هم من علّم الإغريق فن قياس الوقت.​*التنبؤ بالزلازل*

يسجّل سيسرو حادثة تنبّؤ أناكسيماندر بزلزال ضرب مدينة اسبرطة, حين أقنع الاسباطريين بترك المدينة مع أسلحتهم بسبب زلزال وشيك, وهو ما حدث فعلاً, حيث انفصلت قمة جبل تايغيتوس ودمّرت المدينة​


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

سيرة ذاتية
أناكسيماندر, ابن براكيادس . وُلد في ميليتوس خلال العام الثالث من الأولمبياد الثانية والأربعين (610 ق.م). وفقاً لأبولّودوروس. كان أناكسيماندر في الرابعة والستين خلال السنة الثانية من الأولمبياد الخامسة والثمانين. (547-546 ق.م). ومات بعدها بوقت قصير. وضع خط زمني لأعماله يعد مستحيلاً الآن. حيث لا توجد وثائق تقدم معلومات زمنية. ثيميستيوس, خطابي بيزنطي من القرن الرابع, يشير إلى أن أناكسيماندر كان أول اغريقي معروف ينشر عملاً عن الطبيعة. لهذا تكون نصوصه أول ما كُتب من النثر. على الأقل في العالم الغربي. مع مجيء زمن أفلاطون وأرسطو. أعماله كانت قد نسيت تقريباً.خليفته ثيوفراستوس هو من نقل لنا المعلومات الشحيحة التي بقت. لكننا نعلم من أرسطو أن طاليس الذي كان أيضاً من ميليتوس يسبق أناكسيماندر. ويثور جدل إن كان طاليس هو أستاذ أناكسيماندر فعلاً لكن لا شك أن الأخير قد تأثر بنظرية الأول عن الماء. (كل شيء بطريقة أو بأخرى مشتق من الماء). ولكن الشيء المتفق عليه أن أناكسيماندر كان ينتمي إلى المدرسة المونيّة التي بدأت بطاليس في ميليتوس مروراً بأناكسيماندر وانتهت بأناكزيمينيس. الخطابي الروماني آيليانس يصوّره كحاكم لمستعمرة ميليسية على ساحل البحر الأسود. يُذكر أن الأطفال كانوا يسخرون من غناء أناكسيماندر, وقال الأخير أن عليه أن يتعلم الغناء بشكل أفضل لأجلهم.​* نظرياته*

* اللانهائي*

يرجع أول استخدام لكلمة (لانهائي / ἄπειρον) إلى أناكسيماندر. وكان أول من يوظّف كلمة (أصل الأشياء \ἀρχή) في سياق فلسفي. وبالنسبة له كانت مجرد نقطة زمنية. وأصل ينشأ عنه أي شيء آخر قد يكون. أرسطو يذكر في كتاب الميتافيزيقا أن فلاسفة ما قبل سقراط كانوا يبحثون عن العنصر الذي يدخل في تكوين كل الأشياء. بينما يقول طاليس أنه الماء ويقول أناكزيمينيس أنه الهواء, فإن أناكسيماندر فهم أن البداية كانت كتلة لانهائية وغير محدودة . لم تكن تخضع للتقادم أو التلاشي والتي حوت عناصر أولية اشتُق منها كل شيء نراه الآن. وقد وضع هذه النظرية كرد على نظرية أستاذه طاليس بشأن أن الماء هو أصل الأشياء.
بالنسبة لأناكسيماندر, فإن هذا العنصر الأصيل لا يمكن تحديده مثل الماء في نظرية طاليس, وليس شيئاً وسطاً بين الماء والهواء, أو الهواء والنار, هو أغلظ من الهواء والنار وأكثر ثباتاً من الماء والأرض, حيث يدعي أناكسيماندر أن الماء لا يستطيع أن يضم كل التناقضات الموجودة في الطبيعة. مثلاً: الماء يكون سائلاً فحسب ولا يمكن له أن يصبح جافاً. هكذا فلا يمكن له أن يكون المادة الأولية. ولا أي من هذه العناصر الأخرى المذكورة. ويعتقد أن اللانهائي هو مادة تستطيع أن تضم كل تلك التناقضات بالرغم من أنها مجهولة كلياً بالنسبة لنا.
يشرح أناكسيماندر كيف تكونت العناصر الأربعة للفيزياء القديمة ( الماء, الأرض , الهواء, النار), وكيف تكونت الأرض وكائناتها من خلال تفاعلاتهم معاً. ويعتقد بأن الكون نشأ نتيجة لانفصال كل التناقضات التي يحويها العنصر الأول عن بعضها البعض. وأن كل الأشياء الميتة تعود إلى ذلك العنصر الذي أتت منه (اللانهائي).​* العلوم الكونية*

أناكسيماندر كتب أقدم نص نثري يصف الكون وأصل الحياة, لهذا فإنه يلقب عادة بأبي العلوم الكونية. ومؤسس علم الفلك. لكن بلوتارك يقول بأنه أظهر الأجرام السماوية ككائنات حية. يرى أناكسيماندر أن الأرض تطفو في مركز اللانهاية لا يدعمها شيء. وهي تبقى في المكان ذاته نظراً لحياديتها. هذه النظرية تتفوق على نظرية طاليس, الذي ادّعى أن العالم يطفو فوق الماء. هكذا فإنه لا يفسر ما الذي يحتوي الماء ؟ , لكن أناكسيماندر بنظريته عن اللانهائي يقدم تفسيراً لما يحتوي كل هذا.
في الأصل حين انفصل الساخن عن البارد, ظهرت كرة من النار وأحاطت بالأرض ثم انقسمت لتكون بقية الكون. مشكّلة عجلات مفرغة ومملوءة بالنار, بثقوب في المركز مثل ثقوب الناي, هكذا فإن الشمس هي النار التي يمكن أن يراها المرء عبر ثقب بنفس حجم الأرض في أبعد عجلة نارية. هكذا فإن الكسوف ينشأ من انسداد هذا الثقب. قطر العجلة الشمسية هو 27 أو 28 أمثال قطر عجلة الأرض. وعجلة القمر 18 أمثال عجلة الأرض (والتي يعتقد أن نارها أقل). كما أن ثقب هذه العجلة يتغير شكله (مفسراً منازل القمر).
أناكسيماندر كان أول فلكي ينظر للشمس ككتلة هائلة. وكنتيجة, أول من يلاحظ كم هي بعيدة عن الأرض. وأول من يقدم نظاماً كونياً أجرامه السماوية تقع على مسافات مختلفة. وهكذا فأنه من المعتقد أنه كان أول من يفسر الفصول الأربعة بناء على حركة الأرض بالنسبة للأجسام الأخرى وكذلك الكسوف والخسوف.​* العوالم المتعددة*

أناكسيماندر تكهّن بتعددية الأكوان. حيث افترض أن العوالم تظهر ثم تختفي لوقت من الزمن, وأن بعضها يولد في حين ينتهي الآخر, وأن هذه الحركة أبدية. خلاف أفلاظون وأرسطو الذين افترضا وجود عالم واحد فقط.​* أصل البشر*

يقول أناكسيماندر أن الحيوانات خرجت من البحر منذ زمن بعيد. وأن الحيوانات الأولى ولدت داخل لحاء شوكي, وبتقدمها في السن فإن هذا اللحاء يجف ويتحطم, وبعد انقشاع الرطوبة القديمة, تكونت الأرض الجافة , ومن هنا ظهر البشر, حيث يقول بمزيد من التفصيل : أن البشر الأوائل عاشوا داخل حيوانات سمكية, وأن جفاف البسيطة ساعد هؤلاء البشر على الخروج والعيش مستقلين. حيث لم يستطع البشر في البداية التكيف مع ظروف ومناخ الأرض.​* اسهامات أخرى*

* رسم الخرائط*

يسود اعتقاد قديم أن أناكسيماندر هو أول من نشر خريطة للعالم. حيث رُسمت الخرائط قديماً في مصر,ليديا , الشرق الأوسط وبابل لبيان الطرق والمدن والحدود والمعالم الجيولوجية, لكن ابتكار أناكسيماندر يكمن في كونه رسم العالم كله. (أو ما كان معروفاً في ذلك الوقت بالنسبة للأغريق). قد تكون الأسباب وراء رسم خريطة كهذه هي تحسين طرق الملاحة بين مستعمرات ميليتوس والمستعمرات الأخرى حول البحر المتوسط والبحر الأسود, وربما استخدمها طاليس لاقناع المدن الأيونية بالانضمام إلى اتحاد يدرأ الخطر الميدي. وربما لمجرد أن تمثيل الكون بواسطة خريطة يعد انجازاً فلسفياً.
في هذه الخريطة قد تكون دلفي هي المركز, لكنها كذلك قد تكون أقرب إلى ميليتوس حسب اعتقادات هذا الزمان, وبحر إيجة بالقرب من مركز الخريطة تحيط به ثلاث قارات, يفصل بينهن البحر, أوروبا يحدها من الجنوب البحر المتوسط ويفصلها عن آسيا البحر الأسود, وبحيرة مايوتيس. ويجري النيل في الجنوب عبر المحيط ويفصل ليبيا (اسم المكان الذي يعرف الآن بقارة أفريقيا) عن آسيا.​* المزولة*

اهتم أناكسيماندر بقياس الزمن وقدّم المزولة إلى العالم الإغريقي, وهي في ذلك الوقت عبارة عن قطب رأسي مثبت على قاعدة أفقية, ووضعية الظل على القاعدة تحدد الزمن, على أن اختراع المزولة لا يرجع إلى أناكسيماندر, وكذلك تقسيم اليوم إلى 12 جزء, والذي أتى من البابليين, ووفقاً لهيرودوت ,هم من علّم الإغريق فن قياس الوقت.​* التنبؤ بالزلازل*

يسجّل سيسرو حادثة تنبّؤ أناكسيماندر بزلزال ضرب مدينة اسبرطة, حين أقنع الاسباطريين بترك المدينة مع أسلحتهم بسبب زلزال وشيك, وهو ما حدث فعلاً, حيث انفصلت قمة جبل تايغيتوس ودمّرت المدينة​


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووورة يا دونا على المساعدة وعلى حذف المكرر وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

*فيثاغورث* أو *فيثاغورس* أو*فيتاغورس* الساموسي هو فيلسوف ورياضي إغريقي (يوناني) عاش في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد، وتنسب إليه مبرهنة فيثاغورث.
تحاك حول شخصية بيتاغوراس العديد من الروايات والأساطير ويصعب التحقق منها حيث يروى أن بيتاغوراس الساموسي ولد في جزيرة ساموس على الساحل اليوناني. في شبابه قام برحلة إلى بلاد ما بين النهرين (سوريا والعراق حاليآ) وأقام في منف بمصر. وبعد 20 سنة من الترحال والدراسة تمكن بيتاغوراس من تعلم كل ما هو معروف في الرياضيات من مختلف الحضارات المعروفة آنذاك. لكن حالما عاد بيتاغورث إلى مسقط رأسه اضطر للفرار منه وذلك لمعارضته للدكتاتور بوليكراتس في ما يخص الإصلاحات الاجتماعية. في حوالي 523 ق م، استقر بيتاغورث في جنوب إيطاليا في كروتوني حيث تعرف على شخص يدعى ميلان وكان من أغنياء الجزيرة فقام ميلان بمساعدة بيتاغوراس ماديا. في هذه الأثناء ذاع صيت بيتاغوراس واشتهر إلا أن ميلان كان أشهر منه آنذاك حيث كان عظيم الجثة، وحقق 12 فوزا في الألعاب الأولمبية، الشيء الذي كان رقما قياسيا آنذاك. كان ميلان مولعا بالفلسفة والرياضيات بالإضافة للرياضة، وبسبب ولعه هذا وضع قسما من بيته في تصرف بيتاغورس كان يكفي لافتتاح مدرسة.






اهتم اهتماما كبيرا بالرياضيات وخصوصا بالأرقام وقدس الرقم عشرة لأنه يمثل الكمال كما اهتم بالموسيقى وقال أن الكون يتألف من التمازج بين العدد والنغم. أجبر فيثاغورث أتباعه من دارسي الهندسة على عدة أمور قال أنه نقلها في رحلاته من المزاولين للهندسة:​
ارتداء الملابس البيضاء ​
التأمل في أوقات محددة. ​
الامتناع عن أكل اللحوم ​
الامتناع عن أكل الفول. ​
يعتقد فيثاغورس وتلاميذه أن كل شيء مرتبط بالرياضيات وبالتالي يمكن التنبؤ بكل شيء وقياسه بشكل حلقات إيقاعية.
استطاع فيثاغورس إثبات نظريته مبرهنة فيثاغورث في الرياضيات والتي تقول: *في مثلث قائم الزاوية، مربع طول الوتر يساوي مجموع مربعي طولي الضلعين المحاذيين للزاوية القائمة*، عن طريق حسابه لمساحة المربعات التي تقابل كل ضلع من أضلاع المثلث قائم الزاوية. استفاد الكثير من المهندسين في العصر الحاضر من هذه النظرية في عملية بناء الأراضي. ((لمعرفة المزيد حول هذه النظرية انتقل إلى مبرهنة فيثاغورس.​*وفاته*

توفي فيثاغورس في الثمانين من عمره ,وظلت تعاليمه ونظرياته تزداد انتشاراً بعد مائتي عام اقام مجلس الشعب (البرلمان)تمثالاً لفيثاغورس في روما شكراً له على انجازه ووصفه المجلس بالحكيم​


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

*فيلولاوس* (ca. 480 BC – ca. 385 BC,( Φιλόλαος) (بالإنجليزية: Philolaus) فيلسوف يوناني، قبل سقراط
من أتباع مدرسة فيثاغورس في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد. فيلولاوس كان أول من طرح فكرة حركة الأرض، فقال بأنها تتبع مساراً دائرياً كل يوم وتبقي دوماً الوجه نفسه نحو المركز، ولم يضع الأرض في مركز الكون! ولا حتى الشمس! بل وضع ناراً مركزية تدور حولها الأرض والشمس والقمر والكواكب الخمسة وقبة النجوم، وبما أن الفيثاغورسيين كانوا يبجلون الرقم 10 فقد أضاف فيلولاوس جسماً متحركاً عاشراً كان هذا الجسم هو الأرض المواجهة والتي تتحرك دوماً لتبقى بين النار المركزية وأرضنا الدوارة فتحميها من التعرض المباشر للنار.
عبر فيلولاوس ، قائلا: "إن طبيعة العـدد والتناغم لا تقبل الخطأ… لكن بالفعل، فالعدد، بإدماجه لكل الأشياء في الروح عبر الإدراك الحسي، يجعلها قابلة للتعرف وقابلة للمقارنة فيما بينها"


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

*أرخيتاس* (باليونانية : Ἀρχύτας) ـ (428 - 347 ق.م) كان فيلسوفاً إغريقياً قديماً, رياضياً وفلكياً ورجل دولة واستراتيجي . وعالماً انتمى إلى المدرسة البيثاغورية واشتهر بأنه مؤسس الميكانيكا الرياضية, كما كان صديقاً لأفلاطون.​* حياته وأعماله*

وُلد في تارينتوم, ماغنا غراسيا (إيطاليا الآن). وتتلمذ لفترة على يد فيلولاوس. ودرّس الرياضيات ليودوكسوس من نيدوس, ومينايخموس كان تلميذاً للأخير. يعتقد بأن أرخيتاس كان مؤسساً للميكانيكا الرياضية. وأنه أول من بنى آلة طائرة.وهي نموذج على شكل طائر مدفوعة بالبخار. ويقال أنها طارت فعلاً لـ 200 متر. وهذه الآلة التي سُميت بالحمامة, قد علقت على سلك لأجل أن تؤدي طيراناً. كما كتب أرخيتاس الكثير في الميكانيكا. قدم أرخيتاس مهوم "المتوسط المتناسق" والذي له أهميته في الهندسة الإسقاطية ونظرية الأرقام. حلّ أرخيتاس مشكلة "مضاعفة التكعيب" عن طريق البناء الهندسي. حيث أن دمج متوسطين كسريين مساو لفكّ الجذر التكعيبي. وهذا النموذج الذي يستخدم خطوط تنشأ من تحريك الأجسام لبناء الكسرين بين مغناطيسين. كان الأول في الميكانيكا. وسمّي منحنى أرخيتاس المستخدم في حل مشكلة مضاعفة التكعيب باسمه.
سياسياً وعسكرياً, كان أرخيتاس شخصية طاغية في تارينتوم بالنسبة لجيله. وانتخبه الشعب حاكماً لسبع سنوات, خلافاً لقوانينهم ضد الحكم الطويل, كان قائداً عسكرياً لا يهزم, وفي الحملات التارنتية ضد جيرانهم الإيطاليين الجنوبيين. الخطاب السابع لأفلاطون يظهر أن أرخيتاس أنقذ أفلاطون خلال مشاحناته مع ديونيسوس الثاني ملك سيراكوز, وفي وظيفته العامة عُرف أرخيتاس بفضيلته وكفاءته. ويعتقد البعض أنه كان نموذجاً للحاكم الفيلسوف الذي تحدث عنه أفلاطون. وأن أفلاطون تأثر به في فلسفسته السياسية كما يظهرها كتاب الجمهورية وأعماله الأخرى. غرق أرخيتاس حين كان على سفينة في بحر ماتيناتا. وظل جسده بلا دفن على الساحل حتى واراه بحّار ببعض الرمال. وسمي القمر (أرخيتاس) تكريماً لذكراه.​* منحنى أرخيتاس*

ينشأ منحى أرخيتاس بوضع نصف دائرة ( قطرها د ) على قطر أحد دائرتي أسطوانة ( قطرها د أيضاً). ثم تدوير نصف الدائرة حول قطر الإسطوانة. وهذا التدوير سيقطع الجزء من الأسطوانة الذي يمثل منحنى أرخيتاس. بطريقة أخرى غير رياضية : منحى أرخيتاس ينشأ من اقتطاع نصف دائرة بقطر (د) من أسطوانة قطرها أيضاً (د). وقد استعمل أرخيتاس هذا المنحنى لبناء مكعب ذي حجم نصف حجم المكعب المعطى

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki

يتبع​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (20 مارس 2010)

*مجهووووووووووووووود عالى ا*
*تسلم ع الافادة*​


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووورة ياروني على المرور


----------



## marcelino (21 مارس 2010)

*مجهود رائع .. تسلم ايدك*
​


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *مجهود رائع .. تسلم ايدك*​


 
تسلم اخي ومشكوووووووور للمرور


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

*كونفوشيوس "أبو الفلاسفة" 




كونفوشيوس*​*
**    حكيم وفيلسوف ومؤسس الكونفوشية الصينية، بنى فلسفته على القيم الأخلاقية الشخصية، فكان له الأسبقية في بناء مذهب جمع به كل التقاليد الصينية عن السلوك الاجتماعي والأخلاقي، وقد مثل كونفشيوس حالة فريدة في الصين وانتهج مذهبه كأسلوب أساسي في التعامل بين الأشخاص، ويأتي كونفوشيوس في المرتبة الأولى عند الصينيين كواحد من أكثر الشخصيات المؤثرة.*



*وقد أثرت تعاليم كونفوشيوس بشكل كبير في تفكير وسلوك الصينيين، وانتشرت بينهم بشدة لعدد من القرون، فألقت بتأثيرها على الحضارة الصينية، وبعض الدول الآسيوية المجاورة.*



*النشأة*
*    ولد كونفوشيوس عام 551 ق.م بإحدى الولايات شمال شرقي الصين، لأسرة عريقة، يعرف كونفوشيوس باسم "كونغ فوتس" وكلمة فوتس تعني الحكيم أو العظيم، ويعني الاسم كاملاً "الحكيم كونغ"، توفي والده وهو في الثالثة من عمره، فوقع على عاتق الأم مهمة الإنفاق على الأسرة، ترعرع كونفوشيوس في ظل مملكة "لو" والتي عرفت بتقدمها الثقافي، تزوج كونفوشيوس مبكراً ولكنه هجر زوجته بعد ذلك، وقام بدراسة العلوم الفلسفية.*



*التحق كونفوشيوس بالعمل الحكومي، إلا أنه فضل ترك العمل الحكومي بعد ذلك، وتجول بين أرجاء الصين فتعلم الموسيقى، والشعائر الدينية وعمل على وضع منهج أخلاقي يعتمد على الموسيقى والمبادئ الأخلاقية المثلى، وانطلق يعظ الناس ويعلمهم، ثم ما لبث أن عاد مرة أخرى إلى العمل الحكومي في الخمسين من عمره، ثم طرد منه بعد تدخل الحاقدين، وظل يتجول بين البلاد ينشر أفكاره، قبل أن يعود إلى بلدته مرة أخرى فمكث بها خمس سنوات وانكب على كتب الأقدمين يدرسها ويلخصها ويضيف إليها بعض أفكاره، ويقوم بتدريس تعاليمه لطلابه، وتوفى عام 479 ق.م.*




*منهج كونفوشيوس*​*



​**   نظر البعض إلى كونفوشيوس على أنه أحد مؤسسي الديانات ووجهة النظر هذه خاطئة فلم يكن كونفوشيوس يدعوا إلى دين، ولم يكن مذهبه دينياً يتحدث فيه عن إله، ولكنه كان يدعو إلى أسلوب حياة وسلوك اجتماعي وسياسي، فتهدف الكونفوشية إلى إحياء الطقوس والعادات والتقاليد الدينية التي ورثها الصينيون عن آبائهم وأجدادهم، مضافاً إليها الكثير من الآداب والأخلاق في التعامل.*



*دعا كونفوشيوس إلى عدد من الفضائل مثل الحب وحسن معاملة الأشخاص بعضهم لبعض والأدب في الخطاب، واحترام الأكبر في السن وتقديس الأسرة، وأهمية الطاعة والاحترام للأكبر سناً والأكبر مقاماً، واحترام الحاكم، وكره الظلم والطغيان، كما أكد كونفوشيوس على أهمية أن تعمل الحكومة من أجل خدمة الشعب وأن يتحلى الحاكم بقيم ومبادئ أخلاقية.      *



*كان كونفوشيوس ينظر دائماً إلى الماضي حيث يجد فيه الكثير من القيم الإنسانية، فكان يحن دائماً إليه ويدعو الناس للحياة فيه، وقد حدد كونفوشيوس مذهبه في إطار شيئين هامين هما "جن" و"لي" وجن هي الحب والاهتمام الحميم بإخواننا البشر، أما "لي" فتصف مجموعة من الأخلاق والطقوس والتقاليد والإتيكيت واللياقة والحشمة.*



*وقد توافقت تعاليم كونفوشيوس إلى حد كبير مع فكر الشعب الصيني، والذين شعروا أن تعاليم كونفوشيوس وفلسفته متلائمة معهم نظراً لقربها مما كانوا يؤمنون به من المذاهب القديمة، ويعد ذلك سبب رئيسي في انتشارها الشديد وصمودها لأكثر من جيل.*



*عهد كونفوشيوس إلى نفسه مهمة تدريس مبادئه وتعاليمه الأخلاقية للعديد من الطلاب، فألتف حوله العديد منهم حيث بلغوا ثلاثة ألاف طالب أصبحوا فيما بعد من كبار العلماء.*



*حرق كتبه*
*   على الرغم من قرب كونفوشيوس من أباطرة وحكام الصين، إلا أن تعاليمه تعرضت للمعارضة والاضطهاد من بعض الحكام، وزادت نبرة المعارضة له، وتم حرق كتبه وحرمت تعاليمه في عهد الإمبراطور "تشي إن شهوانج"، وكونفوشيوس على الرغم من وفاته إلا أن الشعب الصيني ظل متمسك بتعاليمه والتي ما لبثت أن عادت مرة أخرى وربما أكثر قوة وانتشرت بين تلاميذه وكهنته، وظلت الفلسفة الكونفوشية مسيطرة على الحياة الصينية قرابة العشرين قرن من القرن الأول قبل الميلاد وحتى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر بعد الميلاد، ولازالت الروح الكونفوشية تحيا في المجتمع الصيني بشكل أو بأخر إلى الآن.*



*من حكم كونفوشيوس*​
<LI style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: kashida; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-KASHIDA: 0%; MARGIN: 0cm 36pt 0pt 0cm; unicode-bidi: embed; DIRECTION: rtl; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>*لو قال كل إنسان ما يفكر فيه بصدق فإن الحوار بين البشر يصبح قصيراً جداً. *​<LI style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: kashida; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-KASHIDA: 0%; MARGIN: 0cm 36pt 0pt 0cm; unicode-bidi: embed; DIRECTION: rtl; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>*سلح عقلك بالعلم خير من أن تزين جسدك بالجواهر.* ​<LI style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: kashida; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-KASHIDA: 0%; MARGIN: 0cm 36pt 0pt 0cm; unicode-bidi: embed; DIRECTION: rtl; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>*ليس من أغراك بالعسل حبيباً، بل من نصحك بالصدق عزيزاً. *​<LI style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: kashida; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-KASHIDA: 0%; MARGIN: 0cm 36pt 0pt 0cm; unicode-bidi: embed; DIRECTION: rtl; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>*العقل كالمعدة المهم ما تهضمه لا ما تبتلعه.* ​<LI style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: kashida; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-KASHIDA: 0%; MARGIN: 0cm 36pt 0pt 0cm; unicode-bidi: embed; DIRECTION: rtl; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>*مما قاله عن لسان المرأة " إنك مهما حذرت من لسان المرأة فسوف تلدغ منه عاجلاً أو أجلاً ".* ​<LI style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: kashida; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-KASHIDA: 0%; MARGIN: 0cm 36pt 0pt 0cm; unicode-bidi: embed; DIRECTION: rtl; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>*إن تجاوز الهدف مثل عدم بلوغه.* ​
*ليست العظمة في ألا تسقط أبداً بل في أن تسقط ثم تنهض من جديد.*​
​*



معبد كونفوشيوس​*
*ونظراً للمكانة التي مثلها كونفوشيوس في المجتمع الصيني تم إدراج معبده وغابتة وقصره في مدينة تشيوفو مسقط رأسه في قائمة التراث العالمي التي حددتها منظمة اليونسكو التابعة للأمم المتحدة. *​*قدم كونفوشيوس عدد من الكتب تمثل فيها فكره فقدم الكتب الخمسة وهي الكتب التي قام كونفوشيوس بنقلها عن الأقدمين وهي كتاب الأغاني أو الشعر، كتاب التاريخ، كتاب التغيرات، كتاب الربيع والخريف كتاب الطقوس، كما توجد الكتب الأربعة وهي الكتب التي قام بتأليفها هو وأتباعه وهي كتاب الأخلاق والسياسة، كتاب الانسجام المركزي، كتاب المنتجات، كتاب منسيويس.    

http://www.moheet.com/​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسي ليكي يا عسل على المرور​


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

رينيه ديكارت .. الفيلسوف رائد نظرية الشك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ديكارت 

تمر اليوم ذكري ميلاد الفيلسوف الفرنسي رينيه ديكارت المولود في 31 مارس 1596 والذي يعتبر أبا الفلسفة العصرية لأن تأثيره كان كبيراً على المفكرين الذين أتوا من بعده وتأثروا بفلسفته.
ولد ديكارت في بلدة "لاهى" من بلدان مقاطعة "الثورين" قرب نهر "الكروز" بفرنسا. وينتسب إلى أسرة من صغار الأشراف الفرنسيين، كان أبوه مستشارا ببرلمان "بريتاني"، أما أمه فماتت بعد مولده بثلاثة عشر شهرا.
تلقى علومه الأولى في مدرسة "لافليش" إحدى مدارس اليسوعيين، فبقي يتعلم بها ثماني سنوات، تعلم فيها العلوم والفلسفة، وقضى السنوات الخمس الأولى في دراسة اللغات القديمة، والثلاثة الأخيرة في دراسة المنطق والأخلاق والرياضيات والطبيعيات والميتافيزيقيا.
قصد هولندا ليتعلم صنعة الحرب على يد اشهر جندي في أوروبا موريس دوناسو، ثم توجه بعد ذلك إلى "بريدا" في هولندا فلقي هناك طبيبا مثقفا ذا علم واسع بالرياضة والطبيعة اسمه اسحق بيكمان فصادقه.
وفي مطلع شبابه ذهب إلى باريس ولكن اعتراه الملل من بهرج المدينة فاعتكف لسنتين كاملتين يدرس هذه العلوم. بعد ذلك اكتشف رفاقه مخبأه فأفسدوا عليه خلوته ولذلك قرر مغادرة المدينة وعمل جندياً في الجيش وحارب في معارك مختلفة لعدة سنين ، أمضى ديكارت بعض الوقت في التنقل والأسفار ثم توجه ثانية إلى باريس، لكن رفاقه لم يتركوه وشأنه.
حاول ديكارت العودة إلى عمله الأول كجندي ولكن لم يتسنَ له ذلك فلجأ إلى هولندا حيث عاش وعمل لعشرين سنة متنقلا من مكان إلى آخر لا يعرف مكان إقامته سوى قلة قليلة ممن يثق بهم من أصدقاء أوفياء. وهكذا استطاع أن يتعمق في التفكير وينجز الكثير.
وقد تمكن في هولندا من حل مسألة حسابية وضعها أحد الرياضيين في الساحة العامة كتحدٍ لكل من يمر بتلك الساحة، وبذلك اكتسب صداقة الرياضي ، وفي بفاريا اكتشف ذات يوم أنه سيكون فيلسوفاً ولن يبقى جنديا بعد ذلك.
ودرس ديكارت الفيزياء وعلم وظائف الأعضاء وقام باستحداث نظام كامل متكامل من علم الفلك. لكن شهرته قامت على كونه أحد أبرع علماء الرياضيات في التاريخ، بل وقد أصبح معلماً لعدد غير قليل من الفلاسفة.
فلسفته
كان ديكارت يعتقد أن الفلسفة التي اعتبرها الإعتقاد بالطبيعة والإنسان والله يجب أن لا تقوم على أساس الإيمان بل على أساس الفكر، معتبراً التفكير هو أنسب السبل لمعرفة الحقيقة تماماً كما أن الخط المستقيم هو أقصر مسافة بين نقطتين.
أسهم ديكارت في الشك المنهجي حيث استهدف في شكه الوصول إلى اليقين وأسباب الشك لديه أنه يلزم أن نضع موضع الشك جميع الأشياء بقدر الإمكان ، و يبرر الشك أنه تلقى الكثير من الآراء الباطلة و حسبها صحيحة فكل مل بناه منذ ذلك الحين من مبادئ على هذا القدر من قلة الوثوق لا يكون إلا مشكوكا فيها إذن يلزم أن نقيم شيئا متينا في العلوم أن نبدأ بكل شيء من جديد و أن نوجه النظر إلى الأسس التي يقوم عليها البناء ، مثال المعطيات الخاصة للحواس ، فالحواس تخدعنا احيانا و الأفضل الا نثق بها أما الأشياء العامة كالعيون والرؤوس والأيدي التي يمكن ان تتألف منها الخيالات يمكن ان تكون هي نفسها خيالية محضة.
وكان يسأل نفسه: "كيف أعرف أن لدي يدين وقدمين؟ وكيف أعرف أن الطاولة موجودة؟" ويجيب نفسه بالقول: "لا أعرف أياً من هذه الأشياء لكنني أعرف بأنني أفكر بها. وأما أشهر أقواله فهو "أنا أفكر ولذلك أنا موجود" الذي شاع لدرجة أنه أصبح مثلا. وهذا القول بالذات كان نقطة الأساس والمرتكز المحوري لفلسفته ، وكان يظن أنه من ذلك المنطلق يمكنه البرهنة على وجود الله وحل أكثر المسائل استعصاءً .
وقد برع ديكارت في علوم كثيرة كان من اهمها علم نشأة الكون حيث وضع فكرة جديدة عن التطور الطبيعي للنظام الشمسي. وقد اعتقد أن دورات الجسيمات هي الشكل الرئيسي لحركة المادة الكونية، وأنها تحدد بناء العالم وأصل الاجرام السماوية .
نستعيد اسمه في ما يدعى هندسة ديكارتية التي يتم بها دراسة الأشكال الهندسية ضمن نظام إحداثيات ديكارتي ضمن نطاق الهندسة المستوية التي تدمجها مع الجبر.
وقد اعترضت الكنيسة على الكثير من نظرياته مع أنه بقي كاثوليكياً ملتزماً ، لكنه كان يلزم الحذر وقد جنـّب نفسه مشاكل كثيرة.
من بين تلاميذه كانت كريستينا ملكة السويد، وكانت قد أقنعته كي يترك هولندا ويأتي إلى بلاطها فلبى طلبها لكنه مرض بعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة وتوفي في عام 1650​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

من عنوان الموضوع كنت متاكدة انة موضوعك يا انـــــــــى
ميرســـــى خالص على تعبك يا قمر وللموسوعة الهايلة دى


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> من عنوان الموضوع كنت متاكدة انة موضوعك يا انـــــــــى
> ميرســـــى خالص على تعبك يا قمر وللموسوعة الهايلة دى


 
دا بس من ذوقك ياعسل ربنا يباركك وينعاد عليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

*مجهود هايل
ربنا يعوضك يا انى بل​*


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مجهود هايل​*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك يا انى بل*​


 
ربنا عظيم وقادر على كل شئ ...مشكوورة لمرورك العسل يا عسل


----------

